# My Starting point



## RonSchmitt (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello photo guru's,
These are my baseline pics, I am using a Minolta Maxxum auto focus, so not much I can do about exposure. These were all shot in a light tent with a 40 watt bulb on each side and no flash. Backdrop is an ash grey cloth. 
Any hints? ( other than buy a different camera)


----------



## leehljp (Apr 1, 2008)

On the first one, the depth of field needs adjusting. This is the problem that I had for a looong time. I am finally learning how to adjust the depth of field / f-stops. Will your Maxxum allow that?


----------



## gerryr (Apr 1, 2008)

Can you provide the exact model number for your camera?  That will help a lot.  The color balance on the middle photo looks off and the other two look over exposed.  For a background use something without texture.  AF cameras sometimes like to focus on a cloth background rather than the pen.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Can you provide the exact model number for your camera?


Model is QTSI.
And no, can't adjust f stop.
I sure miss my old Cannon


----------



## alphageek (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow Ron, that is the most 'non-slr' SLR i've ever seen.   I pulled down the manual.. I assume you tried the close up mode.  Other than that, your hands are pretty tied with that camera unless you change lenses (which wouln't be worth the $)

I have to say - I've given up on 35mm these days.  You can get a decent digital camera under $100 (try newegg dot com).  You'll save that in film and developing in no time.  I have to say - you said other than buying another camera[B)], but I REALLY think thats your best option given that your stuck with 'film'.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 1, 2008)

Wait a minute!  You have a film SLR and you can't change the aperture?  What the !@#$ kind of SLR is that?  Whoever designed it should have been drawn and quartered for even thinking of such a thing.


----------

